

Show HN: WebEngage Notifications - acharekar
http://blog.webengage.com/2012/06/14/announcement-webengage-notifications-adding-awesomeness-to-user-messaging/

======
nischalshetty
I can think of quite a few use cases for use in our products. I especially
like the idea of broadcasting a downtime if we intend to go down for
maintenance. Also, apart from sending emails to our users about new feature
launches, we can use this to make sure our users don't miss out on the new
features.

Wish you luck, this seems useful to any website that wants to keep its users
informed!

------
aerotrain
Is there any javascript API to use your layout to show simple messages instead
of any pre-created notification? Basically I would like to use one messaging
UI to show your notification with all targeting specified as well as my custom
messages (like error/sucess messages)

~~~
avlesh-singh
Yes, there is one. We'll build smart notifications on top of the API. Once we
gain some confidence using our own API, we'll make it publicly available.

------
il_
Suggest you fix some of the typos in your screenshots, i.e. discountine =
discontinue. Otherwise looks good!

~~~
avlesh-singh
Fixed. Thanks.

~~~
bmelton
Also "that let's you create notifications" -- should be "lets you".

Also, next screenshot has a title of 'baby cots', but the message below it
advertises 'baby cotes'.

~~~
avlesh-singh
Fixed both. Thanks :)

------
swatantra-kumar
How is this (technically) different from tool already running on mashable.com
| blogs.hbr.org ??

~~~
aerotrain
Aren't those simple wordpress plugins giving relevant suggestion from the
database? Not sure if they allow us to customize those messages.

~~~
avlesh-singh
Yeah, for the blog use-case you can call us similar. But yes, we will let you
tweak the snippet (title, description etc) for the notification once
generated.

------
gecco
Great! how do you plan to price it?

~~~
avlesh-singh
To begin with, we'll roll it out for all our customers with restrictions on
the number of clickthroughs for each of our plans -
<http://webengage.com/pricing> .. later, we plan to roll out each of our
products separately with their own pricing as well. The basic paid version of
Notifications will be priced in the range of $10/mo.

